# Gas certificate



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi all
I am just about to sell my current Autotrail Mohican to a private purchaser and he has asked me if the van has a gas certificate.
I had a habitation service a year or so back when all aspects were checked including a damp survey and was given a very extensive check list and an additional bill for flexible gas hose replacement. 
I did not receive what might be construed as a certificate.
Is this something that I should have or even need to sell the motorhome.
cheers
Terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would imagine that A Habitation check is what they want.

As mine is French I have,
Gamme de preparation Vehicles Neufs
Certificat De Conformite
Number plate Authorisation Certificate V948

Plus V5
MOT

cabby


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

You don't legally require a gas certificate to sell a motorhome.

Having said that you need to ask yourself how desperate you are to make the sale, If the potential buyer insists on a certificate then maybe you have to comply to keep him on board?

My approach would be to assure him that a gas check has been carried out recently and that if he wants a new documented check them that can be done - but at his expense.


----------

